# Anyone else seeing Amazon's 'new look'



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's actually a retro landing page . . . back to 1999 for April Fools . . . . click one link, though and you're back to the usual.

Tried to grab a screen shot but when I clicked it went away . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hadn't noticed it, but here ya go!










More fun than a lot of the April Fool's jokes I've seen....


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

It was cute the first time.  So yes I saw it.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh darn, I clicked on Betsy's recipes and it did nothing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I remember that page! 

Thanks Betsy . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I like that the links all pertain to April Fool's Day.

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Dang, took me too long!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I like that the links all pertain to April Fool's Day.
> 
> Betsy


Yes . . . .very cute . . . .and the date is April 1 . . .1999. 

Ed said he saw it and thought something was broken and was just happy that the search worked.


----------



## missypyxi (Jan 23, 2015)

This cracked me up! I've gotten it s few times today. They've come a long way!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> Dang, took me too long!


Fastest way to add a screenshot is using your Fire (or iPad), taking the screenshot and using Tapatalk to post. You don't have to take the time to upload to the 'net separately!



Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Fastest way to add a screenshot is using your Fire (or iPad), taking the screenshot and using Tapatalk to post. You don't have to take the time to upload to the 'net separately!
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Maybe, but we just got back from Texas and I haven't unpacked my e-stuff yet!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> Maybe, but we just got back from Texas and I haven't unpacked my e-stuff yet!


 

Last in, first out, here!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I was on my laptop . . . . . .


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep, I remember too. I like it much better the way it is now.


----------

